# Juvenile wood pigeon not eating properly



## Ruby8652 (2 mo ago)

Hello,
My 1month + wood pigeon had diarrhea yesterday and slept all day. Now he's not very energetic and is quite weak and sleeps the majority of the time. It seems that the diarrhea is no longer present but I'm not sure. He has been raised on a pea based diet ever since he started eating on his own. 
Another worrisome behavior is him scratch his head with his foot followed by a yawn and then a bunch of 180°s.

Visually, it seems as though he has lost some weight.

He weighs 295g.

Please help me out, any suggestions as to how I could rejuvenate.


----------



## Ruby8652 (2 mo ago)

Oh and, sometime his head starts trembling. I know he's not afraid of us cause he's been very friendly forever


----------



## LM2020 (Aug 9, 2020)

Peas alone won't provide all the nutrients they need. Does he only have peas or did he have hand rearing formula when he was younger and is he self feeding seeds now? A good vitamin and mineral supplement is also very important - make sure one of the supplements includes vitamin D + calcium. Though there are so many possible causes impossible to diagnosis without a vet, even things like low calcium can cause weakness and nervous symptoms. PPMV is a virus that causes neurological symptoms and diarrhoea but I think it's more feral pigeons that are affected. Can you post a photo of his droppings and also check inside his beak to rule out canker?


----------

